# Guppy Traders Series



## ElmerFudd (19 March 2008)

Hi All,

I'm fairly new to the stockmarket so I have a lot to learn.  I'd like to do some education and there a lot out there telling you how to do it all.  

Can you advise on a reputable course or some thing that doesn't break the bank

Has anyone used the Guppy Traders Seminar Series??  Any thoughts?

Any information on courses or some sort of education step by step would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GreatPig (19 March 2008)

I'd suggest visiting the ASX website for a start, and possibly doing their online courses. Lots of good info there.

Next I'd go for reading some good books. A book is a lot cheaper than most courses. Do a search here for lists of good books. They've been mentioned a number of times before.

GP


----------



## explod (19 March 2008)

GreatPig said:


> I'd suggest visiting the ASX website for a start, and possibly doing their online courses. Lots of good info there.
> 
> Next I'd go for reading some good books. A book is a lot cheaper than most courses. Do a search here for lists of good books. They've been mentioned a number of times before.
> 
> GP




Yep. totally agree with the books approach and found far better than the seminars.  An exception was Darryl Morely, writes a weekly day traders column in the Melbourne Herald Sun and has two day courses now and again at Monash Caulfield.   The one I attended, with hand book provided, was very good indeed.  I was however down the track a bit, so hit the books first.

But I would not go past the learning to be had on the ASF threads.   Keep it simple and only focus on a stock at a time and read the entire threads on that stock. 

Not tried it, or associated, but Nick Radge who posts on here sometimes I think could be worth a subscription.    I think in the early days one needs to hold hands but at the end of the day the best thing I could ever say is "unless you are sure of what you are getting into, dont" untill you are.


----------



## Wyatt (9 July 2017)

Was looking at a Guppy presentation the other day and IDX seems to fit the bill very closely to what he describes as a high % trade. The stock certainly has great medium term momo (which is why I hold a small parcel) 
We"ll see


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 July 2017)

I'd just be careful looking at a stock over an 8 week period in isolation from a longer term view.




If you view IDX daily over 12 months you will see a triple top recently and the RSI is heading back down from an overbought position.

I'm not saying you are not correct, but when fishing I always keep guppies in context.

gg


----------



## Wyatt (10 July 2017)

Here is another Guppy setup which has great momo and a high R/R, according to the theory.
The PE of XRO would have to be one of the highest on the ASX. 

Thoughts?


----------

